# Best Sorcerer spells by level thread(s)?



## Heroditis (Jan 16, 2005)

Can someone kindly point me to the excellent thread(s) from this forum (I think) that did a break down on the most useful spells for a sorcerer broken down by level?  I don't seem to be able to fing them on my own (which is not unusual for me   ).  I'm thinking of bringing a 10th level sorcerer into our current campaign, and it would be my first 3.x spell caster.

Thanks in advance,
Heroditis.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2005)

THIS might help some.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2005)

As for some general advice, apart from looking for spells you like and you seem fitting, do not pick up too many pure combat spells (like _Fireball_), rather make sure you cover a lot of breadth with your spell selection. Also try to get spells mostly, which could be useful more than once per day.

Here's a few staple spells, which every sorcerer should at least consider:

0 - _Detect Magic_, _Light_, _Prestidigitation_
1st - _Magic Missile_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, _Charm Person_, _Sleep_, _Mage Armor_, _Shield_
2nd - _Scorching Ray_, _See Invisibility_, _Glitterdust_, _Invisibility_, _Resist Energy_, _Web_
3rd - _Dispel Magic_, _Fireball_, _Suggestion_, _Slow_, _Haste_, _Fly_, _Gaseous Form_
4th - _Polymorph_, _Dimension Door_, _Enervation_, _Greater Invisibility_, _Evard's Black Tentacles_
5th - _Wall of Force_, _Feeblemind_, _Telekinesis_

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Heroditis (Jan 17, 2005)

Perfect!  That was exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks Thanee.


----------



## Gez (Jan 17, 2005)

For second level, you can replace _scorching ray_ with _flaming sphere_. That spell is nicely versatile (can be used for dealing damage or for tactical placement so as to prevent enemies from flanking an ally or passing through a thin corridor or bridge). And it deals more damage, over time, than other spells (2d6 per round, 1 round/level). Continuous damage that disrupt spellcasting.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think _Flaming Sphere_ would count as continuous damage, unless maybe you keep standing inside it, but then it's your very own fault. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Gez (Jan 17, 2005)

Unless you were _held_ or tanglefooted or something... Also useful for killing trolls and ogremages and other creatures that have regen X/fire, just leave the _flaming sphere_ burninating their unconscious bodies.


----------

